# NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp "witnesses" part of it



## TruthIsNeverToo (Jul 23, 2011)

*NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp members part of the theater  - remake of Arizona shooting*

So far the number of real or virtual victims of each massacre by the illuminati that was used to advance the "citizens disarmed" agenda was small, from Virginia Tech to the Arizona "shootings". 
But now, as the agenda is completed in Europe and the populace is completely reduced to beasts, total deception, as required by the illuminati religion, becomes more important than having the "gun control = security" agenda exposed by "one shooter kills 85 disarmed people". 

So a question arises:
*Can someone give proof that the leader of the Labour Youth being non-stop interviewd in BBC World is NOT the shooter?*

In other words: is this a remake of the German school massacre, where the murder was interviewed in the role of supposedly having been kidnapped during the hours the masssacre went on, in the german late talk show "Beckman", days after the massacre, as required by the illuminati religion? (1)


Answer: 
This is not a remake of the 2009 German school massacre. (2)
There was no "shooter". This is a remake of the Arizona "shootings" (3). 


*Notes*
(1) Reminder:
- it took 7 years for the illuminati to disclose the photo of Diana immediately after the crash and 9 years for the photo of the moment that Henri Paul, the driver, was caught by the strobe light in the tunnel.
Murder of Princess Diana and Prince William refusal to be King

- it took 9 years for the illuminati to disclose what the kids were reciting to Bush in the schoolroom, as the first "PLANE" must hit the steel of the WTC.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-DTGdL6whY]&#x202a;RITUAL - Bush In Class Room, The Kids Are Saying: KITE, STEEL, PLANE, MUST, HIT&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame] RITUAL -_ Bush In Class Room, The Kids Are Saying: KITE, STEEL, PLANE, MUST, HIT_

But for events shortly before the curtain falls, the illuminati religion MUST disclose such ritual details immedately after the act.

(2) Citizens Disarmed Agenda: German school massacre repackaged to push disarm citizens agenda to utter limits

(3)  _*ARIZONA "SHOOTINGS" FOR DUMMIES - ILLUMINATI RELIGION and END TIMES REDUCTIONISM *_
_a 100% virtual massacre by the same while they conduct the LARGEST REAL OPERATION IN HISTORY _

The 2009 school massacre in Germany, like the Arizona  "massacre", was produced using the same script of a 100% virtual killer.
The difference: unlike the german script, where there were some real people murdered by real illuminati killers, the ARIZONA "SHOOTINGS" was 100% virtual, 

Why was it 100% virtual? The immediate answer is the illuminati religion, trying to push to the utter limits what Last Prophet explained.
Illuminati Religion

But ultimately it is the Laws of END TIMES REDUCTIONISM at work. 
Reductionism in End Times - KEY to conspiracies. In fact nothing escapes its Laws.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 23, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 23, 2011)

Where the fuck do you people come from?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 23, 2011)

Weekend pass from the Waldorf Hysteria?


----------



## techieny (Jul 23, 2011)

Nurse please distribute meds to the Conspiracy Theories thread STAT!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 23, 2011)

Sad what some people will sink to


----------



## daws101 (Jul 23, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> *NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp members part of the theater  - remake of Arizona shooting*
> 
> So far the number of real or virtual victims of each massacre by the illuminati that was used to advance the "citizens disarmed" agenda was small, from Virginia Tech to the Arizona "shootings".
> But now, as the agenda is completed in Europe and the populace is completely reduced to beasts, total deception, as required by the illuminati religion, becomes more important than having the "gun control = security" agenda exposed by "one shooter kills 85 disarmed people".
> ...


----------



## techieny (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Douger (Jul 23, 2011)

Uh nudder murkin ! Must be something in the water up'ar.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 23, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Where the fuck do you people come from?




This looks like the bastard offspring of Truthmattersnot and Mr. Shameful.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 23, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Where the fuck do you people come from?
> ...


 you forgot Mr. jones, 911hand job and eots....someone might get offended if you leave them out!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 23, 2011)

I really don't like the image of all of them engaged in a joint procreational activity.


----------



## Colin (Jul 23, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> *NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp members part of the theater  - remake of Arizona shooting*



Why on earth do moronic arseholes post shit like this? Do you really expect ANYONE to believe any of it? If you believe it yourself you simply prove you shouldn't be at liberty. You should be confined in a padded cell for your own protection.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 23, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I really don't like the image of all of them engaged in a joint procreational activity.


 like most cluster fucks it's as meaningless as the participants !


----------



## daws101 (Jul 23, 2011)

Colin said:


> TruthIsNeverToo said:
> 
> 
> > *NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp members part of the theater  - remake of Arizona shooting*
> ...


BUMP!


----------



## Colin (Jul 23, 2011)

Colin said:


> TruthIsNeverToo said:
> 
> 
> > *NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp members part of the theater  - remake of Arizona shooting*
> ...



Actually, with only 39 posts in just over two years, he probably IS confined in the loony bin!


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Jul 25, 2011)

25 July, press conference with three norwegian policemen.
Besides reducing the number of "victims" of the island "shooting" from 90 to 68, the illuminati set a new milestone in the impersonation type of jokes (1): they present a third face used to represent the "shooter" (2), his photo inside a police car supposedly on his way to the court. (3)

As this photo of this new third face is presented, the screen shows only one "*other*" person: one of the three policemen ...

*Notes*
(1) The impersonation type of illuminati jokes include a photo of Glenn Beck to photoshop pure virtual "Shooter" "Jared Lee Loughner" in the pure virtual Arizona "shootings". The ultimate example is using "Obama" to impersonate Osama in the videos released during the last years.

(2)  Anders Behring Breivik role: the first face shows the younger guy; the second face is used for posing with the guns and with the free mason clothes.

(3)  An "audience" of course only for illuminati eyes, or in other words, behind closed doors.


----------



## daveman (Jul 25, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> 25 July, press conference with three norwegian policemen.
> Besides reducing the number of "victims" of the island "shooting" from 90 to 68, the illuminati set a new milestone in the impersonation type of jokes (1): they present a third face used to represent the "shooter" (2), his photo inside a police car supposedly on his way to the court. (3)
> 
> As this photo of this new third face is presented, the screen shows only one "*other*" person: one of the three policemen ...
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 25, 2011)

daws101 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



so says the lone nut theorist afraid to death of government corruption,can only post one liners when paragraphs of evidence and facts are given to him and never even TRYS to debunk anything,then runs off with his tail between his legs when he knows he is defeated. and can only post the B.S sign knowing he is defeated as well.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 25, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


 yes dear ....now take your lithium and go watch sponge bob.


----------



## Rationalist1016 (Jul 25, 2011)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Hey..............don't tell him to watch Sponge Bob, he'll find a conspiracy there too!!


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Jul 27, 2011)

It is enough to try to interview the "parents" of the 15 photos of "victims" released after 3 days like it was enough to see the "survivors" "reporting" to understand that it was all staged.

On the other hand, the fact that the King and Queen of Norway had tears during the grotesque religious service held the day after (two days before any list of victims was released) is enough to prove they are not part of the illuminati.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 27, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> It is enough to try to interview the "parents" of the 15 photos of "victims" released after 3 days like it was enough to see the "survivors" "reporting" to understand that it was all staged.
> 
> On the other hand, the fact that the King and Queen of Norway had tears during the grotesque religious service held the day after (two days before any list of victims was released) is enough to prove they are not part of the illuminati.


Go back to sleep. You're too stupid to talk.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> It is enough to try to interview the "parents" of the 15 photos of "victims" released after 3 days like it was enough to see the "survivors" "reporting" to understand that it was all staged.
> 
> On the other hand, the fact that the King and Queen of Norway had tears during the grotesque religious service held the day after (two days before any list of victims was released) is enough to prove they are not part of the illuminati.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 27, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I really don't like the image of all of them engaged in a joint procreational activity.



A conspiracy gangbang?  How are they gonna figure out who the father is?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't like the image of all of them engaged in a joint procreational activity.
> ...


 A daddy in a Daisey chain?


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 27, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Where the fuck do you people come from?
> ...


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Aug 1, 2011)

10 days later, so far only the Iraqi girl accounts for the one and only funeral. It was staged after 8 days.

Stepbrother of Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway is one out of two people executed (not at Utoya island) to provide bodies for the supposedly 90 later 68 and now 74 "victims".

As usual (does Barabara Olson and 911 ring a bell?), undesirables are executed, in order to supply faces to the "victims".


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> 10 days later, so far only the Iraqi girl accounts for the one and only funeral. It was staged after 8 days.
> 
> Stepbrother of Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway is one out of two people executed (not at Utoya island) to provide bodies for the supposedly 90 later 68 and now 74 "victims".
> 
> As usual (does Barabara Olson and 911 ring a bell?), undesirables are executed, in order to supply faces to the "victims".


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 1, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> 10 days later, so far only the Iraqi girl accounts for the one and only funeral. It was staged after 8 days.
> 
> Stepbrother of Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway is one out of two people executed (not at Utoya island) to provide bodies for the supposedly 90 later 68 and now 74 "victims".
> 
> As usual (does Barabara Olson and 911 ring a bell?), undesirables are executed, in order to supply faces to the "victims".



Tell ya what.........trade your conspiracy theories for masturbation.......

You'll be much happier.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> TruthIsNeverToo said:
> 
> 
> > 10 days later, so far only the Iraqi girl accounts for the one and only funeral. It was staged after 8 days.
> ...


guess my post was a little too subtle?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 1, 2011)

daws101 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TruthIsNeverToo said:
> ...



I could have said that if they yanked their dick as much as they yank our chains on the boards, they'd never get out of bed.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 7, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Where the fuck do you people come from?


Some hole in the ground?


----------



## editec (Aug 7, 2011)

_



The Kids Are Saying: KITE, STEEL, PLANE, MUST, HIT

Click to expand...

_

That's rather a chilling coincidence.


----------



## derk (Aug 7, 2011)

I was recently in a forum where these people are the ones running it. You can't argue with them . There is always something mystical and illusive that operates in the shadows of our reality that only they have the foresight to know and understand. Thank God for crazy ass people or we would have all been seed podded by now. Was this one about the Illuminati ?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 8, 2011)

derk said:


> I was recently in a forum where these people are the ones running it. You can't argue with them . There is always something mystical and illusive that operates in the shadows of our reality that only they have the foresight to know and understand. Thank God for crazy ass people or we would have all been seed podded by now. Was this one about the Illuminati ?


 would that site's name be pottersville?


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Oct 18, 2011)

NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp "survivors" part of it


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 18, 2011)

The minute I saw Illuminati I knew it was bogus.


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 18, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp "survivors" part of it


LunaticOutPost - Conspiracy - Ufo - Fun - Discussion Forum

Figures. A perfect fit.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 18, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> NORWAY massacre: there were no "victims". All staged. All camp "survivors" part of it


did you slip your restraints again?


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Nov 14, 2011)

Illuminati jokes packaged as serious information
Pure virtual character "Anders Behring Breivik" admits massacre in "public" "trial"


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 14, 2011)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> Illuminati jokes packaged as serious information
> Pure virtual character "Anders Behring Breivik" admits massacre in "public" "trial"
> Norway gunman admits massacre in public trial - YouTube


----------



## Jebril (Nov 17, 2011)

People who shut down the idea that there's kind of illumanti are more laughable than those who fully embrace it. Of course it's very likely there's some kind of secret society of people at the very top. 

It's natural in all societies for there to be something like this. Study any society those at the top of it, usually have secret meetings where they withhold secret information from the rest of the society. The bigger the society the bigger the control of power and secrets.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jebril said:


> People who shut down the idea that there's kind of illumanti are more laughable than those who fully embrace it. Of course it's very likely there's some kind of secret society of people at the very top.
> 
> It's natural in all societies for there to be something like this. Study any society those at the top of it, usually have secret meetings where they withhold secret information from the rest of the society. The bigger the society the bigger the control of power and secrets.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 22, 2011)

Norway killing was a false flag attack to distract public's attention on a framed case. 

677. Norway terror attack to distract July plot (7/30/2011)

In #675, written on 7/19, I predicted a new plot was coming, the time likely would be around 7/21. My prediction was very accurate. The Feds made it a big plot. 

7/21. Court of Canada pronounced deportation of Lai Chang-xing. 

7/22. Lai was escorted to Beijing. 

7/22. Terror attacks took place in Norway which shocked the world. 

7/22. 





> Strong earthquake jolts northeastern Japan
> 
> AP &#8211; 19 hrs ago  7/22
> 
> (Sorry, I'm not allowed to post url)  "



7/22. Historical heat dominated New York. 



> New Yorkers sweltering, and they have company
> 
> By Feraldine Baum and Tina Susman          (Los Angeles Times)
> 
> On Friday, the temperature reached 103 degrees in Central Park and with the humidity, say weather experts, it felt like 115.


(San Jose Mercury News   7/23/2011)	

7/23. Trains crashed outside Wenzhou, killed 40 people. It becomes a big case in China. 

At that time, my brother is in Europe. My sister joins him in a cruise trip. 

I allege the secret police of China and US had created a money laundering case through Lai Chang-xing. They try to frame my family in that case because my mother sold the apartment in Shanghai and got a large sum of money last year. 

To cover up the truth, the secret police managed to murder the witness of the house trading. The owner of the apratment in document should be N. Sung (my brother. When my mother bought the house, considering she was old and might pass away anytime, she put my brother's name as owner). My brother then got cancer. He has been arranged a European cruise trip this month which I think is a plot to murder him in boat accident. (see "675. Virus attack and boat sinking (7/19/2011)")

My uncle He Zhi-gang was the man handling the house trading. He was died this February. see  "676. Create money laundry case (7/24/2011)")

What I know about the buyer is he is a wenzhounese. I strongly believe he is among the victims of the 7/23 train crash. The odd behave of the Chinese government in this tragedy now causes rage of Chinese people. 

As I always said, Feds would create big case to distract the framed case. You all saw it. Norway terror case was a big one. People don't know that if the plot of the Feds had come through, there would have been more big natural disasters - volcano erution, earthquake.....  Plus a bigger one - nuclear bomb attack. The heat over New York - would play the same role as the snow storm, would keep people from go outside (stay in air condition situation) and keep tourists away from the city, thus to reduce the casualties if a nuclear bomb attacks. (see post of 2/24/2011 and 3/1/2011)

I will talk about the details of this plot later and how the Feds try to frame me. I  worry that they planned different murder tactics such like gaspipe exploision, bank robbery shooting (which they had tried once. see "402. Bank robbery in San Francisco (1) (4/25/06) ", #404, #561, #562)


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh crap, here's Katsung. This dude is NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colin (Nov 23, 2011)

katsung47 said:


> Norway killing was a false flag attack to distract public's attention on a framed case.
> 
> 677. Norway terror attack to distract July plot (7/30/2011)
> 
> ...



What colour?


----------



## Jebril (Nov 23, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Jebril said:
> 
> 
> > People who shut down the idea that there's kind of illumanti are more laughable than those who fully embrace it. Of course it's very likely there's some kind of secret society of people at the very top.
> ...


Your image spam is too cool for me man.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 4, 2011)

Norway massacre and Virginia Tech massacre 

I believe the mastermind of the Norway massacre is the same one of the Virginia Tech massacre which happened on 4/16/2007. In that case, gunman killed 32 people. Both cases were used to distract a framed case on me. 

Like this one, I, too, had predicted something would have happened on 4/17/2007. Four days before 4/17, in "478. April plot and tax return (4/13/07)" I wrote," That's why five days ago, I related the Attorney General Gonzales' hearing of April 17 to the final date of tax return. I have to say again I was very correct. Two days ago, I learned that my wife will have a tour started on April 17. She refuses to tell me where she will go. The tour will last 2 weeks or so. Unusual long compare with her former travels. So framed case will happen in later April. (from Apr. 17)". 

The Feds made the Virginia Tech. massacre on 4/16. It played its distract function most in next day because Newspaper started to report it next day. 

The two shooting cases were designed by military expert. In Virginia Tech killing, the criminal locked the exit gates of the building with chains in advance, entraped the students who tried to escape. In Norway, they chose an Island. That make the killing number high. It is out of a military tactic to entrape the enemy and eliminate them. 

The gunman in both cases were psychological trained. They were cold blood to the victims. 

Quote, "Several witnesses gave accounts to news media of how the gunman would mow down bystanders in a hail of bullets, then coolly pull out his pistol to finish off the wounded and dying who lay heaped on the Ground." (Norway,  Mercury News  July 24/2011.)

In VA Tech killing, Quote, "He seemed very thorough about it, getting almost everyone down. I was trying to act dead," the freshman mechanical engineering student says. "He left for about 30 seconds, came back in, did almost exactly the same thing. I guess he heard us still talking.

(sorry, I am not allowed to post url. from "theglobeandmail")

Shoot repeatedly on wound and dying people to make the death rate as high as possible. That's their mission. To make the distract to the utmost. 

Though Anders Breivik said he hated Muslims, the target he chose was not a mosque but a summer camp held by ruling Labor Party. 


> He was born in Norway and chose as his targets not Muslims whose presence he detests, but the Labor Party leaders who let them into the country, and their children, the future leaders of that party." (end of quote)
> 
> (from the "buchanan")



There is political factor in it. I'll talk about it later. 

Read my analysis about Virginia Tech. killing at: "480. The real killer behind Virginia Tech. massacre (1) (4/23/07)" to "498. Why VT shooting planned on 4/16 (12) (7/23/07)".


----------



## hjmick (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey! Someone shut the door, you're letting the crazy in...


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 4, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Hey! Someone shut the door, you're letting the crazy in...



Are you afraid of the truth?


----------



## hjmick (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, that's what it is...


----------



## Colin (Dec 5, 2011)

katsung47 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Someone shut the door, you're letting the crazy in...
> ...



Truth? What do you know about truth? Your posts here are the work of a madman and there isn't a shred of truth in them. Ever thought of becoming a politician? They never tell the truth either. I think you would be well suited to it.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 5, 2011)

The US War on Terror is against Al Qaida but we backed them in Libya? 

Hardly anyone believes the official account of the Kennedy Assassination.

But when someone questions an official account of anything, they get labeled as a "nutbar".

I don't get how that helps at all.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 5, 2011)

katsung47 said:


> Norway massacre and Virginia Tech massacre
> 
> I believe the mastermind of the Norway massacre is the same one of the Virginia Tech massacre which happened on 4/16/2007. In that case, gunman killed 32 people. Both cases were used to distract a framed case on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 17, 2011)

Complicity of Anders Breivik (681)(8/15/2011).

The police of Norway is complicity of Breivik in his terror attack and cover up the plot. 

1. Anders Breivik was in police uniform that helped him in his terror attack. 

2. Two days before the Norway terror attack, there was a special police unit conducted a bombing exercise in downtown Oslo which was in same area where Breivik detonated a bomb. It was a cover up operation to ensure the success of terror attack case. Breivik was in police uniform. If Breivik was checked or discovered by security guards he would have been misunderstood as being a policeman in anti-terror exercise . The same tactic was used in 7/7/2005 London subway bombing. That criminal style was out of the same handler.

3. The slow reaction of police assured the slaughter going on in Island. It took police one hour to reach Utoya after they received shooting report. In Virginia Tech.killing, Police blocked an information of shooting death of a student in the morning (murderer was at large) Which guaranteed the shooting spree could be carried out two hours later. Quote, "Feds Ordered VA Police To Stand Down 
Local authorities were told to take no action to pursue killer by Federal agents. 
Paul Joseph Watson 
Prison Planet 
Friday, April 20, 2007 

4. Cover up other shooter. 

Witnesses said there were two shooters:

Marius Helander Roset said, &#8220;I am sure that there were shots from two different places on the island at the same time&#8221;, he said.

The person was following them around was 180 centimeters tall (5&#8217;9&#8243, had thick dark hair and non-Nordic appearance. He had a pistol in his right hand and a rifle on his back. 
&#8220;I believe that there were two people who were shooting&#8221;, says Alexander Stavdal (23).

Oslo Eyewitness: The First Thing He Did Was Shoot The Cutest Girl He Saw &#8211; Oslo Eyewitness: Det første han gjorde var å skyte den søteste jenta han så | Morrison World News

But Police said there is only one - Breivik. He was described as &#8220;a lone wolf assassin&#8221;, who &#8220;acted alone&#8221; immediately. (BBC July 24, 2011)

In Feds organized case, there used to be back-up team to assure the success of the operation. In Virginia killing, I alleged the real shooter was a Chinese man. There were at least two others as support group members, their name are: Cho Seung Hui and Emily Hilscher. (see my analysis #480 -#498) However, Authorities, like their countparter of Norway, said there was only one shooter. 

5. Police knew the shooter's name in advance. 

&#8220;He surrendered the moment police called his name 3 minutes after they arrived. What we don&#8217;t know is how the police knew the terrorist&#8217;s name before they arrested him,&#8221; said Snow

http://www.infowars.com/police-knew-...before-arrest/

They knew him. There was a tacit understanding between them. Police called his name, Breivik dropped the weapon immeddiately to avoid a friendly killing. 

It was a terror attack co-operated (planned) by police. There was trace of the Feds in it.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 1, 2012)

680. Lai Chang-xing and money laundering case (8/10/2011)

Lai Chang-xing was a smuggling head - a China most wanted escapee. His case was always a big news in Chinese newspaper.  Nine years ago, I found his deportation date coincided with the action date of the plot applied on me. The deportation was always cancelled at last minute(in air port) when the plot on me went soured. I realized he became a payment chip in secret deal between US and Chinese secret police. I wrote down my allegation first in "94. Interest exchange (10/19/2002)". 

The same show staged again and again whenever there was a renewed plot fell on me. The most drammatical one happened in 2007. In airport before he was escorted to the plane to Beijing, in desperation, Lai hit the pillar with his head to resist the deportation. He knew what waited for him was torture and death. It was a shocking to Chinese media. So the reporters puzzled this time - how could Lai left for Beijing this time  (7/22/2011) with smile on his face? 

My interpretation is that Lai, from being a payment chip,  becomes a co-operator of the Feds' plot. He was charged by Canadian government of money laundering. He should know as a China most wanted, he was under surveillance. How could he go on to commit crime? 

On 7/10/2011, my mother told me she had given a sum of money (about $50,000) to my wife, and my wife had remitted it to her cousin in Fujian. (her countryland) The money was from by selling an apartment in Shanghai which we had lived for decades. What alarms me was two days later, my daughter told my wife she got a trophy from the Internet - 16 free tickets for a Mexico cruise. For me, this is obviously a murder arrangement. The Feds intend to eliminate all witness of the house trading and turn the money into illegal money laundering. 

The handler of the house trading, my uncle, died this Februry. He was the main witness. My brother, the former paper owner of the sold apartment, was arranged in a European travel with a cruise trip in later July. He might die in "travel accident" if the main plot went through. The buyer of the house was a Wenzhonese. I allege he died in the train crash in Wenzhou on 7/23. One day after Lai Chang-xing's deportation. 

My uncle's children and my aunt will come to Bay Area this month (August) to bury my uncle's ash in a cemetery. What waiting for them and other witness are that free cruise tickets. Now the 7/22 plot went soured. New plot are in planning, I believe. How many people have died in 7/22 plot? (Norway massacre and Wenzou train crash) How many people would have died if 7/22 plot had gone through? (Big disaster like earthquake, and nuclear bomb attack on New York)
I also worry the Feds may create a gaspipe explosion near that cemetery because it is not far away from San Bruno where a gaspipe explosion killed 7 people eleven months ago. Since then the media kept on talking about the danger of a gaspipe explosion. I view it as a psychological preparation for a gaspipe exploision murder.


682. 7/23 Wenzhou train crash (8/20/2011)

7/22 Norway killing was a sub-plot to distract the main plot - a framed money laundering case. In that case the Feds have to turn a sum of legal money (money from house sale) into illegal money. (laundering money from Lai Chang-xing). They must kill the witness of house trading. 

 In China, there is a famous group - Wenzhou real estate speculation group. The buyer of the apartment was a Wenzhounese. On 7/22, Lai Chang-xing was deported to China. I was worring my brother's safty - he was the paper owner of the sold apartment and was arranged in a cruise trip in European at that time. Then Wenzhou train crash news came.

I allege it was a murder case because things were odd in that crash. 

1. Rescue delayed. When the relatives of the victims heard the news and arrived at the scene, they found the rescue police troops still stood down there. The explaination: they were waiting for their official for instruction. 

2. Hurried to finish the rescue earlier. About ten hours after the crash, the authority announced that "There is no more trace of life. The rescue stops." A police captain refused the order to push the wreckage from the bridge (15 meterts high), insisted to going on the search on field. Later, a two years old girl was found still alive in the wreckage. The early order to stop the rescue angers the Chinese people. 

3. Cover up the casualty. The official news was there were forty deaths. But the insurance company said there were more in their list. 

"7/25  9:50am  Hospital staff said, "In fact, until this morning more then hundred had died. They brought the victims here so they would be counted as dying in hospital not on field."
7/25   22:55:   A friend of insurance company told me: "Confirmed death so far is 216". 
(Watch China, 8/5/2011, A5,  "The black curtain of operation after train crash") 

4. Destroy the evidence. Hours after the incident, the engine carriage of the train was smashed and cut into pieces and were buried in a ditch. People puzzled. Government had no motive to do so. To check the wreckage to find the cause of accident would help government to improve the train security later on. 

Only I know why. It's a crime committed by the secret police. To assure the murder target's death, they delayed the rescue and postpone the rescue earlier. They knew it was not an accident but a perpetration so they buried the engine car to destroy the evidence. They knew the cause already. 

For the Feds, people's lives worth nothing. When they want more power, they could kill hundred of Federal employees for an Act. (Patriot Act. OKC bombing was the first attempt to get that act passing through). They succeeded to get it by 911 attack. Virginia killing and Norway killing were both used as distract in thier plots.


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Jan 7, 2012)

Posted Long ago
Legalize Terror Agenda: Transition from Formal Democracy to Legal Terror State

By the way, 
katsung, you are posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are idiots.


----------



## editec (Jan 7, 2012)

How do people who are not intimately involved in the investigation know all this?

They read it on the internet!


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 14, 2012)

684. Norway killing - eliminate opposition (9/1/2011)

Norway terror attack was created to distract the main plot -  the elimination of Kat Sung. There was also another purpose - to punish a satellite country that is disobedient. 

The current Norway government is a center-left coalition government. It has a pro-Arab foreign policy and tries to be independent from the US led NWO.(New World Order) It planned to withdraw from the attack on Libya on Aug. 1. 



> Norway has been resisting that pressure and pushing for a more peaceful approach to the US-led NATO attacks on Libya and refused to provide weapons to NATO, finally announcing last month that Norway would quit its military role in Libya by August 1.



Norway Terror Attacks a False Flag | Veterans Today

War now is the core policy of the US ruling class. Even when it is in a economic down turn and facing a debt crisis and budget problem, it still keeps its huge war and military spending. They still have one unfinished plan in Mid-East - war on Iran. Any defiance from that policy is not allowed. That's why Norway was selected as the target of a "terror attack". 

Norway killing is malicious. The camp in Ytoya was organized by the ruling left party. The dead youth are the generation of the future leader. The NWO tyrant eliminate their potential opposition in advance. 

In domestic US, their plan to eliminate opposition is evident too. Study and understand the meaning of the following news. 


> FBI's Mueller: Bin Laden Wants to Strike U.S. Cities With Nuclear Weapons
> Ronald Kessler
> Tuesday, May 15, 2007
> Osama bin Laden and his terrorist group desperately want to obtain nuclear devices and explode them in American cities, especially New York and Washington, D.C., FBI Director Robert S. Mueller III tells NewsMax.
> ...



If you have noticed, the relationship of the recent earthquake, hurricane to the  FBI Chief's "especially New York and Washington, D.C., "


----------



## Colin (Jan 15, 2012)

katsung47 said:


> 684. Norway killing - eliminate opposition (9/1/2011)
> 
> Norway terror attack was created to distract the main plot -  the elimination of Kat Sung. There was also another purpose - to punish a satellite country that is disobedient.
> 
> ...



How do you avoid bumping into things when you're constantly looking over your shoulder? Oh, I forgot. It doesn't hurt. The walls in your room are padded.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 26, 2012)

686. Camp Utoya and Camp Casey (9/15/2011)

The tyrant of the NWO hate peace loving people that much that they put them as hitting target in their plot. We saw it in Norway killing (7/22/2011) and Hurricane Katrina event. (9/24/2005, a failed plot)  The 7/7 London bombing was created to justify a dirty bomb attack on an anti-war gathering in US on 9/24. 

With my own experience, I found the Feds had framed a case on me. The action date was 9/24/2005. (see detail in #342 and #343) Under my constant pre-warning, the plot went soured. 

Quote, "342. Homeowner Association again (9/12/05)

A notice from H.A. forced a new requirement to clean the back yard before 11/1. 
City offers a free dumping in time on 9/24. 

I don't think it was a coincidence. Feds arranged me to do the dumping work on 9/24. I believe they plan a framed case on that day.
343. Killing two birds by one stone (9/17/05)
if the framed case goes on successfully, on 9/24 there will be a big terror attack in US to distract. "

9/24/2005 also was a day significant with: the landing day of Hurricane Rita and a big anti-war protest in Washington DC. 

In early August 2005, Cindy Sheehan had set up a protest camp - Camp Casey (in memory of her dead son Casey) at Bush's ranch in Crawford, Tex.. She left there on 8/30 for a big protest planned on 9/24 in Washington. Her anti-war bus trip hadn't become a news issue. Why? It was distracted by Hurricane Katrina. 

On 8/29, Hurricane Katrina drowned New Orleans. News of Katrina also drowned the news of Sheehan's anti-war bus trip.  Following Sheehans north bound bus trip, another hurricane Ophelia in parallel way drew the eye balls of public. Three weeks later hurricane Rita which was blew up by the media as stronger than Katrina landed on Texas same day (9/24) the peace demonstration took place in DC. Today, media still talked about Katrina sometimes. Rare people knew there was a big anti-war protest in Washington at the same time.  This was how an anti-war movement was distracted by Pentagon's climate alteration weapon. 

On 9/17/2005, I warned that a terror attack would happen on 9/24 if a framed case on me would have gone through. I quote the article here: "Have you ever noticed that there will be a big anti-war protest on 9/24? Is that a coincidence? No, it's not. We know FBI infiltrate almost every organization. It is said the leadership of US Communist Party is controlled by FBI. Without the financial aid from FBI, US Communist Party can't survive. So it's natural that the leadership of  anti-war movement are infiltrated by FBI too. Was 9/24 a particular day? No. Why it was selected for demonstration? Because the Feds had arranged a big terror attack on that day. It would not only distract the public attention from a framed case, but also would humiliate the anti-war movement to prove Bush is political correct."

If the framed case had been successful, then Camp Casey would have become Camp Utoya.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 8, 2012)

687. Natural disaster weapon and Hurricane Erin on 9/11/2001 (9/22/2011)

In big plot, the Feds used to organize natural disaster to help their plan. 

In 7/22/2011 plot, (Signaled with Norway terror attack. The main target was New York, US) they arranged a historical heat in New York City that day. The purpose was to keep people from streets, (stay in air-conditioned room) because they organized a nuclear bomb attack. They evacuated the people in advance to avoid large casualty. This meant less compensation demand the government will face later. The same tactic they had applied on New York in winter time plot. (big snow storm)  and August 2011 plot. (signaled with Hurricane Irene)

In 9/24/2005 plot, (signaled with Hurricane Katrina and Hurricane Rita) Three hurricanes were used to distract public notice on an anti-war bus-trip led by Cindy Sheehan. The main target was  the protest crowd in Washington DC on 9/24. I think the Feds had originally prepared a dirty bomb attack on them. 

In famous 9/11/2001 terror attack, seldom people knew that there was also a hurricane headed to NewYork. That was Hurricane Erin. 

Hurricane Erin went in a strange route. It moved slowly in early September close to New York. On 9/11, it was in the nearest point to New York of its way. After the planes hit the WTC, Erine made a 90 degree turn and left New York. 

I think Hurricane Erine was used as a cover up force for 911 plot. The Boeing planes that hit the WTC were taken over by the drone pilot system in their last movement. (The command center was in WTC 7 which was destroyed several hours later.) If the plane missing its target that meant the plot went failed, Hurricane Erin would have headed to New York to distract public attention. The hijacked plane would have been shoot down but reported by news that it was lost in hurricane. Military action always takes everything in consideration in advance. 

Media and government beat the drum on Hurricane Irene (2011) because it was used as main force to evacuate people in their plan. Hurricane Erin (2001) was neglected because it was used as a spare force for the plot. Rare news talk about it because the news space was reserved for the main plot - WTC collapse. They need a shock and awe effect. 

Here is the url of the route chart of Hurricane Erin of 2001:

9/11 Weather Anomalies and Field Effects
by  Judy Wood 
This page last updated, May 19, 2008

9/11 Weather and Field Effects - page 1


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, Katsung! Whatever else you may do, do NOT look under your bed!


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 22, 2012)

688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)

In big plot, the Feds used to organize a similar exercise too, to assure its success. 
In 7/22/2011 Norway terror attack: 


> Norwegian Police Confirm Drill Identical to Breivik&#8217;s Attack
> &#8226;	Kurt Nimmo
> Infowars.com        August 26, 2011
> 
> ...



In 7/7/2005 London bombing: (The plot known with Hurricane Katrina, ended on 9/24/2005)



> 7/7 Mock Terror Drill: What Relationship to the Real Time Terror Attacks?
> by Michel Chossudovsky       August 8, 2005
> A fictional "scenario" of multiple bomb attacks on London's underground took place at exactly the same time as the bomb attack on July 7, 2005.
> Peter Power, Managing Director of Visor Consultants, a private firm on contract to the London Metropolitan Police, described in a BBC interview how he had organized and conducted the anti-terror drill, on behalf of an unnamed business client.
> ...



In famous 911/2001 terror attack: 



> Was the NRO's 9/11 Drill Just a Coincidence?
> 
> Posted By: ChristopherBollyn        Date: Friday, 1-Nov-2002 16:24:12
> 
> ...



All those drills were identical to the coming "terror attack" and happened at same time at same place. They played mission to cover up the main attack. In case the perpetrators were found by the security guard at the site, they would pass the security check by disguising as part of the exercise. Here is how it interrupted the air defense:



> 9/11 War Games
> paralysis of air defenses to ensure the attack succeeded?
> 
> "Is this real world or an exercise?" Col. Robert K. Marr Jr. Northeast
> ...



Since 911, the &#8220;bizarre coincidence" becomes routine job.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

katsung47 said:


> 688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)
> 
> In big plot, the Feds used to organize a similar exercise too, to assure its success.
> In 7/22/2011 Norway terror attack:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jTHNBKjMBU]Merrie Melodies & Looney Tunes - Opening themes. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 7, 2012)

It seems insane is evolving. They now evolve to be rational killers. 



> Norway killer found insane, unfit for prison
> 
> By BJOERN H. AMLAND and KARL RITTER   11/29/2011
> 
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2012)

katsung47 said:


> it seems insane is evolving. They now evolve to be rational killers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they say spelling is the first thing to go....


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 24, 2012)

Why does the government make the killer insanez? 



> William Mount
> 
> Thu Dec 1, 2011 07:27174.253.218.31
> 
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 24, 2012)

well the fact that the trolls dawgshit and godboy kid are thanking colin is all the proof in the world I need that katsung is correct and colin is in denial.if you are reading this katsung,was wondering,are you the same katsung from killer movies that took that troll jaden to school on 9/11 by chance everyday? if so,please pm me.got a question for you if you are that same poster.


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Apr 17, 2012)

*Oslo, Utoya 2011 = The remake of the purely virtual Arizona shootings 2010*.
The only _two _ differences: 
- in Norway two people were indeed murdered to suggest that there was a massacre;
- the illuminati suggested first that it was a perfect remake, i.e. that the "shooter" would also remain a purely virtual role, waiting 7 months to let the actor impersonating the "shooter" step on stage.


Norway bombing and "shooting" = 911 without victims (except for one girl from Iraq and the stepbrother of crown princess Mette-Maritt)
Also published hours after the hoax was staged 
NORWAY massacre: there were no &#34;victims&#34;. All staged. All camp members part of the theater - remake of Arizona shooting - Forums of Pravda.Ru


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (May 4, 2012)

Illuminati Theater


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (May 15, 2012)

*Greece: Solution is simple*:
*1*. restore independence
- currency
- constitution
- borders control.

*2*. Regain control of what is possible among the assets that greek traitors transfered to illuminati accounts (real estate, firms)

*3*. Seek protection under Russia's shield from NATziO bombs


----------



## BakshisMouse (May 15, 2012)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> *Greece: Solution is simple*:
> *1*. restore independence
> - currency
> - constitution
> ...


----------



## BakshisMouse (May 15, 2012)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> *Greece: Solution is simple*:
> *1*. restore independence
> - currency
> - constitution
> ...



Come to think of it, this post was reasonable outside of the Illuminati and NATO stuff. 

But seriously, stop bumping this gay thread.


----------



## daws101 (May 15, 2012)

BakshisMouse said:


> TruthIsNeverToo said:
> 
> 
> > *Greece: Solution is simple*:
> ...


gay?how so ? stupid, yes. posted by a nut job,yes. ignorant ,certainly 
gay not even close.


----------



## BakshisMouse (May 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> BakshisMouse said:
> 
> 
> > TruthIsNeverToo said:
> ...


Do I really have to explain this to you?

I'm using the word "gay" as an adjective to describe something stupid and lame. Considering the worthlessness of this thread, I do not feel the need to elevate my diction.


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (May 17, 2012)

As "Hope #1" for America, "Obama" alias "oBSama" alias the actor playing "oSama" in the tapes released in the last couple of years, is outed in the Newsweek Cover as 'First Gay President' (1), shortly before he detonates as Obomber, before the proclamation of Hillary Clinton as 44th President and successor of GW Bush, in his ultimate role, the violent remake of Nixon's role of fake suicide bomber (2) in the script for supervised ethnic civil war (3) ...
... time to recall the simple TRUTH about "Hope #2" for America, "libertarian" "Dr Ron Paul": 
*Dr Ron Paul is Sir Ian McKellen (and as added proof his wife is being played by Joyce Riley from "the Power Hour").
*

CIA psy-op "replies":
"and Jackie Onassis is Marilyn Monroe"

Last Prophet replies:
B = S + ( upper right + lower left).
You forgot to mention that O*BS*ama, the first christian Hussein worldwide, also became the first black US president

"First christian Hussein" alias "first black president"alias "oBSama" v "first gay sir" alias "Dr Ron Paul"

*There are no coincidences*. 
As "Dr Ron Paul" played 1988 candidate, like Obama (the first christian Hussein) 20 years later entering the stage out of the blue and without footage except from the previous couple of years, what was rhe first gay sir doing, about 7 years after the role of "Dr Ron Paul" was created, in the early 1980s?

Let's read the illuminati script:
_Ian McKellen played British politician John Profumo in Scandal, and said *he took the role specifically to prove that an out gay actor could portray "a raging heterosexual."* McKellen did not make a private secret of his homosexuality, but he outed himself dramatically during a live interview on British radio in 1988. The subject was an English anti-gay law, Section 28, and the host was Peregrine Worsthorne. Several times, Worsthorne dismissively referred to gays as "they" and "them", until a frustrated McKellen said in a pronounced stage whisper, "I am one of them." McKellen is the *first *openly *gay* Englishman *to be* honored with *knight*hood._

*Notes*
(1) http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/OTUS...-gay-president/story?id=16338110#.T7Vl50X8450

(2) http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&q=Illuminati+religion+obama
http://illuminati-religion.blogspot.com/

(3) http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&q=Ethnic+Civil+War,+Illuminati+last+tactic+weapon
http://ethnic-civil-war.blogspot.com/


----------



## BakshisMouse (May 17, 2012)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> The simple TRUTH:
> Ron Paul is Sir Ian McKellen (and as added proof his wife is being played by Joyce Riley from "the Power Hour"
> 
> CIA psy-op "replies":
> ...


----------



## LastProphet (Jul 19, 2017)

Reminder from Jan 21 2016

*How FAKE terror attacks advance coming and ongoing GENOCIDE
Overview*
Introduction
FAKE terrorist attacks and GENOCIDE
- FAKE BLOOD not only BEFORE but also already during the REAL DEAL
- How fake terror attacks advance genocide - List of Agendas

*Introduction
Psy-ops (all actors) are as obvious as this:*
1. Demonize ethnic and religious minorities (such as "horrendous crimes") , same as setting the stage to for the supervised "race war" (such as "white police kills unarmed black" to have blacks led by illuminati's agents, such as BlackLivesMatter):
only these "stories" make national headlines, let alone FROM THE START of the "story", BEFORE the chapter "hispanics did it" is added.
2. Fake terrorist attacks: if the target were supposedly civilians.

ALL attacks against civilians in headlines: staged by the same nazis dropping barrel bombs, chlorine and napalm over civilians
Before reading this you must be aware of "ISIS - the basic facts", and in particular: no ISIS in Iraq while in Syria it's in fact part of the IV Reich forces.
After reading this you'll know why there's almost always CCTV footage of "terror attacks against civilians" but NEVER of gangs robbing jewelries, banks, etc:
But most important of all, you'll know why fake blood started to be served around the world on an almost daily basis only since 2011.
More precisely the details for the two general reasons: coming and ongoing genocide.

*Fake terror attacks - ALL staged with actors, served around the world on an almost daily basis.*
Fake blood staged as "suicide bombings against civilians", served from Ankara and Istanbul to Kabul, from Brussels to Paris and almost daily in Baghdad.

*General agendas include *
1. mass arrests of freedom loving people.
2. propagate government ability to solve plots, starting by quickly capturing terrorists.
Example: "terrorists identfied and neutralized shortly after" almost always in script.
In other words this also is used to:
3. divert from reality, the inability of a corrupt police to solve real crime.
4. propagate "Big Brother" alias government spies on citizens and it's good for you". 
Example: "Authors identified by surveillance cameras" almost always in script.

*FAKE terrorist attacks and GENOCIDE*

*FAKE BLOOD not only BEFORE but also already during the REAL DEAL*
FAKE blood sets the stage (from San Bernardino to Charlie Hebdo) or diverts (from russian jet downed by Turkey to Baghdad bombings served almost daily) from the REAL DEAL:
1. The coming genocide: 
- the global kill shot alias "vaccination" against the "super virus pandemic" hoax;
- malls and stadiums designed to later carry mass executions using what Hitler launched: gas chambers;
2. The ongoing genocide
- pogroms, the first stage before legalized as "manhunt for X" where X is a group specificied as "just for being", ethnic based (minorities) or not (from dissidents to drug addicts, homeless and handicapped).
- extermination camps in Europe where refugees are gassed since Sep 2015 behind fenced walls, same as the jews during the Holocaust.
- the cities the refugees fled from: from "liberated" alias ghost cities (from Tikrit, Iraq to Homs, Syria) to cities reduced to rubble and under siege (from Fallujah, Iraq to Aleppo, Syria) .

*How fake terror attacks advance genocide - List of Agendas*
From Istanbul to Jakarta, Paris to Baghdad, Sandy Hook to Somalia: IllumiNazis in action to advance either the coming or the ongoing genocide.
Note about the list below: only the first agenda applies only to a particular country, the USA.

*Coming genocide*
1. disarm US citizens, formally abolish the second ammendment of the US constitution, a requirement before starting the imminent BIG BANG's global genocide.
Reminder: BIG BANG starts with the "resurrection of Osama crucified to the missing Boeing 777 in Jerusalem" and the staged arrest of "Obama Bi-nla-den"'s presidency.
2. push the legal terror state (that not only in the US and EU continues to be served as "democracy") to new limits.
Example: the first ammendment of the US constitution reduced again and again after fake terrorist attacks.
3. justify the start of the "manhunt for" stage, from "state of emergency" to pogroms.
Reminder: the legal manhunt for non-whites in US, EU & Co starts with the BIG BANG.

*Ongoing genocide*
Directly advanced agendas:
1. divert from the ongoing genocide, from Afghanistan and Iraq to Syria and Yemen. 
2. justify treasonous military acts in plain sight. 
Ultimate examples: Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Turkey: supposedly sunni government participating across the border in the genocide of sunnis in Iraq and Syria, as part of the "US led coalition", together with the "shia enemy", Iran.
3. set stage for "military operations" alias war by terror against civilians. 
Examples from Yemen 2014: "Houthis" attack to third largest city Taiz and later to Aden. 
Note: "Houthi" shia militias are part of the IV Reich and casted in a fake war with Saudi Arabia since 2015, alias a real war against the real rebels. 
4. present butchers carrying a genocide as victims.
Examples: the shi'a militias in  Iraq and Yemen, part of the nazi shock trooops of the IV Reich.
5. justify upscaling the ongoing genocide with air bombings. 
Sep 2015, Russia starts non-stop bombing in Syria and increase of iranians on the ground: a remake of what was already ongoing in Iraq (simply replace Russia with USA).

Indirectly advanced agendas:
6. As a consequence of 5: set millions of refugees (unknowingly and risking their lives to cross the Mediterranean) march into death camps. 
Reminder of the other main tactic to drastically increase the flow of refugees to Europe in summer 2015: termination of food stamps in camps for 5 million refugees in Turkey, Jordan and Lebanon.
All in _Blog_
Terror Legalized Agenda: How FAKE terror advances GENOCIDE both coming and ongoing


----------

